# Anyone here uses Transmission? Slow browsing...



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I have my d/l rates to unlimited and u/l rates at 3 (though this feature doesn't even seem to work at capping speeds). Ports are forwarded yet Transmission is still bogging down my connection like mad. What else can I adjust?

These are my connection's speeds:

d/l: 1355 kb/s
u/l: 349 kb/s


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I use Transmission on Linux. On Mac OS I use BitTorrent, because that's the app that came with the computer.

No matter which torrent app you use, you need to keep in mind that torrents are dependent on other computers. When downloading, if your seeders turn their computers off, your download is stopped until you get more seeders.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> I use Transmission on Linux. On Mac OS I use BitTorrent, because that's the app that came with the computer.
> 
> No matter which torrent app you use, you need to keep in mind that torrents are dependent on other computers. When downloading, if your seeders turn their computers off, your download is stopped until you get more seeders.


Yeah, I know. What I'm talking about, though, is my browser speed in relation to Transmission being open. I feel there must be some settings I can tweak in order to peacefully run Transmission and browse at the same time.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

WarmCurb said:


> I have my d/l rates to unlimited and u/l rates at 3 (though this feature doesn't even seem to work at capping speeds). Ports are forwarded yet Transmission is still bogging down my connection like mad. What else can I adjust?
> 
> These are my connection's speeds:
> 
> ...


What is the rated capacity of your internet connection?

In the peers section of preferences for Transmission, what settings do you have for "global maximum connections" and "maximum connections for new transfers"?

Have you set any limits in the bandwidth section of Transmission's preferences?

My guess is you need to adjust transmission's uploading bandwidth as to allow lookups/requests etc from your browser to work better. (Usually upstream connection is relatively slow compared to download for most connections. At 359 KB/s you may be close to using the maximum.)


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Global max connections: 200
Max connections for new transfers: 60

I've set the d/l speed to 0 and u/l speed to 3


----------

